# Запах от инструмента (во время игры)



## vitttalik (31 Июл 2013)

Здраствуйте форумчане, посоветуйте что делать с запахом плесени или затхлости при игре на инструменте.

Есть подозрения что ввиду повышенной влажности случилось сия беда.

Пишите у кого были проблемы такого рода и как были решены.

Мастер баянных дел предлагает внутреннюю часть меха обработать раствором уксуса.


----------



## sedovmika (31 Июл 2013)

Запах исходит от мехов, а они состоят из картона, коленкора и кожи для соединения частей меха по углам. Ясно что там развелись грибковые микроорганизмы, как и ясно что от них очень трудно избавиться, даже при помощи уксуса, - ничего эту дрянь не берет, запах все-равно останется. Остаётся радикальный шаг, - найти мало-мальски приличного мастера, который используя части от старого меха как лекало, изготовит новый. Причем металлические уголки, рамки подойдут от старого инструмента, что снизит стоимость изготовления.


----------

